# Sudden Death of Asian Forest Scorpion (New to keeping these)



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

JaxQuince said:


> While I'm new to keeping Asian forest scorpions I have had a few bark scorpions. Yesterday my smaller female scorpion was acting a little odd, she just seemed more tired than usual considering she is normally the pest of the tank. When she was lying down (not sure if this is important or not) her entire tail was rotated and lying to its side while she was lying on her stomach.
> 
> The smaller scorpion and the one who I'm 99% sure is dead (I'm going to give it half a more day) was named Vidalia. The bigger one is named Onyx. Onyx and Vidalia were sharing a 30-gallon tank with peat moss, a bowl of water, a few fake aquarium plants, and two hides. While Onyx always stayed under one of the hides and was noticeably more aggressive, Vidalia would walk around all day or pester Onyx in the hide by poking her with her claws or looking in.
> 
> ...


If your smaller scorpion was lying flat with claws together and tail curled around its body, that's the scorpion equivalent of a tarantula death curl. Scorpions usually come into the open towards the end. If your smaller one has been roaming around the enclosure for two and a half months then something is wrong. If you have the two hides at opposite ends you may find the second hide was too cold and the scorpion wouldn't use it, or if the hide is too large it won't be used. You may find that the smaller one was permanently cold and trying to move into a more secure, warmer place. Unfortunately the other scorpion was in residence. You will find it happens in the animal kingdom that they always want the best hide or perch. Birds will fight continuously for the highest perch. It's also possible that the smaller one was the same age as the other one, but had a slow start in life, or was the runt of the litter and would always have problems. If you see scorpions fighting over a hide, or anything, separate them and give them their own enclosures. Scorpions kept together get along well untill they don't. Probably never know the exact reason, but I think it was continuous stress that was the main cause for the smaller one giving up.As I've said above scorpions are fine living together- until they aren't. Never worth the risk.As an additional thought, you may find that the larger one possibility being wild caught has come to you pregnant, and would never allow any other scorpion anywhere near her.


----------



## JaxQuince (May 29, 2021)

frogeyed said:


> If your smaller scorpion was lying flat with claws together and tail curled around its body, that's the scorpion equivalent of a tarantula death curl. Scorpions usually come into the open towards the end. If your smaller one has been roaming around the enclosure for two and a half months then something is wrong. If you have the two hides at opposite ends you may find the second hide was too cold and the scorpion wouldn't use it, or if the hide is too large it won't be used. You may find that the smaller one was permanently cold and trying to move into a more secure, warmer place. Unfortunately the other scorpion was in residence. You will find it happens in the animal kingdom that they always want the best hide or perch. Birds will fight continuously for the highest perch. It's also possible that the smaller one was the same age as the other one, but had a slow start in life, or was the runt of the litter and would always have problems. If you see scorpions fighting over a hide, or anything, separate them and give them their own enclosures. Scorpions kept together get along well untill they don't. Probably never know the exact reason, but I think it was continuous stress that was the main cause for the smaller one giving up.As I've said above scorpions are fine living together- until they aren't. Never worth the risk.As an additional thought, you may find that the larger one possibility being wild caught has come to you pregnant, and would never allow any other scorpion anywhere near her.


When I found the smaller one dead she was just stretched out completely, her tail wasn't curled around her or anything. ONe thing I did notice that wasn't completely usual was that her stomach was a little bloated looking which is why I assumed it may have been a bad cricket? They were both wild-caught, but I do know that the bigger one was not gravid (I have kept scorpions long enough to know a gravid one.) 

I think I didn't specify well enough when I said the bigger one is aggressive, I've noticed her swinging her tail at the little one and standing on her tiptoes but the two of them have also shared a hide before. I've walked in a few times even to the girls laying or sitting on each other's backs. So while the older one could be touchy she wasn't terrible to the smaller one. One last thing to mention is that where I live it can be HOT, we keep the house air-conditioned but this summer the heating pad may not even be necessary as my scorpion/reptile room is in an area of the house where it tends to stay on the warmer side. (SAfe for the pets but uncomfortable for me.) 

I suppose it is possible that she wasn't the healthiest to start with, but she always seemed to be relatively active and was eating well.


----------

